# 09 - Assignment - Fall



## inTempus

Let's see some Fall pictures.  Anything that shows the season change is ideal.

I'll start off with a picture from last night.







The Fall chill is in the air.  The trees haven't turned yet in our area, but the winds are picking up out of Canada and the temperature is falling (50 degrees last night when this was taken).

In the shot you can kind of get a feeling of the windy chill in the air.

Let see what you guys/gals can come up with!


----------



## Hammster

Taken a couple of days ago. I set a piece of corrugated white board right on top of a lamp. Laid the leaves on the board and took the pic. The light might be a bit bright, but I like the colors of the leaves.


----------



## Future

No photo to add  

But I can say inTempus, I love the shot. The bird really portrays a chilly scene, almost looking annoyed by the coming season. 

Hammster: I like the light coming through the leaves. You should of added more leaves and had them take up the whole frame. I don't know. Just try different things. Never stop at a few shots ya know..


----------



## Hammster

Future, thanks for the comment. Good idea about adding more leaves. My intent was to have some of the whiteboard show through. However, I do like the idea of more leaves too.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

Notice the leaves starting to turn in the background


----------



## decado

I'm very new to photography (just got a Canon EOS500D on Wednesday), but I thought this one looked pretty good. You can see the cattails starting to go brown and some out of focus tree fall color in the background. Let me know what you think, feel free to be brutally truthful (but constructive).


----------



## decado

Sorry I'm posting another one, but I just figured I had to put this one up to give a taste of Fall in Minnesota, I just took it this morning.






This is the 7th coldest day on record this early in October for Minnesota.


----------



## DennyCrane

Chestnut Ridge Park in western NY.


----------



## DennyCrane

Another from the same park. Lots of color from the fallen leaves.


----------



## johngpt

So, we've started a new Fall thread?

Okay.


----------



## johngpt

decado said:


> Sorry I'm posting another one,


Gorgeous shot decado. Unless things have changed while my back was turned, posting in other threads, there isn't a limit to the number of images you might choose to post in a themed thread such as this. By all means, keep posting. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your stuff!


----------



## decado

Well, another day of more snow, sometimes I hate Minnesota.






It's so weird seeing all that green under all that snow. I just wish all that crap wasn't in the background, I couldn't get out to get better shots due to a terrible cold.


----------



## johngpt

Brrr. Is there a winter thread that these could go in?

It's shots like this that help me appreciate where I am!


----------



## decado

johngpt said:


> Brrr. Is there a winter thread that these could go in?
> 
> It's shots like this that help me appreciate where I am!


Well the reason I put these in the fall thread is because of the irony, they really are fall pictures, lol. It's just been such a cold and snowy fall so far here, which is pretty abnormal. I'm starting to wonder if global warming was just a temporary natural thing and now we're going into global cooling. We had one of the coldest summers on record this year too.


----------



## ErectedGryphon

decado said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brrr. Is there a winter thread that these could go in?
> 
> It's shots like this that help me appreciate where I am!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the reason I put these in the fall thread is because they really are fall pictures, lol. It's just been such a cold and snowy fall so far here, which is pretty abnormal. Lol, global warming.
Click to expand...

 

Haven't you heard, it's no longer called "Global Warming", it's called "Climate Change".  Fun fact, the climate changes four times a year!


----------



## decado

Bleh, you quoted me seconds before I edited.

Edit: Just saw on the news, this is only the 4th time on record that MN has gotten two measurable snows this early in the fall.


----------



## inTempus

You guys in MN have it rough.  I have a buddy up there just outside of St. Paul.  He's forever complaining about the snow, but then he has snowmobiles and actually has some fun with the winters.  

The leaves are finally starting to turn.  I hope to get some shots this week/weekend of the leaves.

Here's one from last night in my yard.  I was bored.


----------



## decado




----------



## inTempus

Taken this afternoon...


----------



## DennyCrane

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## v-dubber




----------



## johngpt




----------



## v-dubber

johngpt said:


>


 i like the atmosphere here!


----------



## johngpt

Thank you!


----------



## mishele




----------



## icassell




----------



## decado




----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## inTempus

mishele said:


>


That's a really cool shot.


----------



## johngpt

Agreed!


----------



## johngpt

Shot last week with ND filters, but they weren't really neutral, so went b/w.

Had a few days of strong breezes, and this shot below from yesterday shows the result. No more Fall. More like Fallen.


----------



## Jantarek

ok few from last weekend from CT as well from Upstate NY




















No hearts were broken in making this photo


----------



## citjet

While disapointed with my results, here they are anyway.


----------



## mishele




----------



## v-dubber




----------



## icassell




----------



## onlinewoman

Hello folks. New member, but thought I'd throw in a Fall photo from the prairie state.


----------



## Missdaisy

Took this today, the beautiful colors will only be with us for a few more weeks.  No PP just natural brilliant colors.


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>


Looking into the textures in the curl of the brown portion is like looking at picture jasper. It resembles a southwest landscape in there! Nice light and dark too Ian.

Hey, you probably need to add more to your signature though.  Sorta stark down there.


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John


----------



## mishele

Missdaisy...............LOVE the yellow and the branches!


----------



## Missdaisy

mishele said:


> Missdaisy...............LOVE the yellow and the branches!


 
Thank you!  I've been passing that tree every night on the way home from work and yesterday I decided I better snap a picture before it's too late and the leaves had fallen.


----------



## Missdaisy

citjet said:


> While disapointed with my results, here they are anyway.


 
Oh my gosh this one is gorgeous!


----------



## mishele




----------



## pony

Cannot compete with you all, but I do LOVE fall!















UFO!


----------



## citjet

Missdaisy said:


> citjet said:
> 
> 
> 
> While disapointed with my results, here they are anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh this one is gorgeous!
Click to expand...

 
Why thank you missdaisy :blushing:


----------



## FilmaTroy

ErectedGryphon said:


> decado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brrr. Is there a winter thread that these could go in?
> 
> It's shots like this that help me appreciate where I am!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the reason I put these in the fall thread is because they really are fall pictures, lol. It's just been such a cold and snowy fall so far here, which is pretty abnormal. Lol, global warming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, it's no longer called "Global Warming", it's called "Climate Change".  Fun fact, the climate changes four times a year!
Click to expand...

  haha because Al Gore is a kook


----------



## txphotog

I've been waiting for a fall excursion so I could post in here. I went to the first fall photo shoot that I've ever been on. I tried to get a lot of various, and even your non-typical shot. I went to the NE TX Panhandle today between Miami and Canadian. The trees were gorgeous, and I wasn't disappointed. Hope this is not too many! LOL































[/IMG]


----------



## johngpt

pony said:


>


Nice to see a monochrome post amongst these. Perfect choice for it pony. Really nice.

And I prefer to view threads like this as a collaboration rather than a competition.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Slcombs

I have so many Im not sure what to post.


----------



## mishele




----------



## DScience

inTempus said:


> Taken this afternoon...




That's amazing. I wish you had a Flickr so I could follow more of your work.


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## johngpt

DennyCrane said:


>


Very zen in its feel.


----------



## DennyCrane

Thanks! Neutral density and CPL filters for the win.


----------



## Tzatziki

I'm not particularly happy with the composition of the second, but I can't figure out how to make it better.


----------



## DennyCrane

Tzatziki said:


> I'm not particularly happy with the composition of the second, but I can't figure out how to make it better.


I'm not happy the images you posted have been flagged by my security software as malware. Reported.


----------



## johngpt

And how do images have malware? And how might malware in an image posted to a forum such as this pose a problem to our computers? 

DennyCrane, is your post meant to warn folks not to access the site that hosts Tzatziki's images? 

Sorry about my confusion regarding all of this.


----------



## inTempus

DennyCrane said:


> I'm not happy the images you posted have been flagged by my security software as malware. Reported.



Yup, sentinelz.net is a known malware domain.



> *Date:* 2009-01-22 11:57:54.703
> *URL:* http://www.sentinelz.xxx
> *IFrame URL:* http://www.googleanalitics.net/__utb.xxx
> *Loader URL:* http://e.fissare.net/e/count.php?b=xxx
> *Loader URL:* http://e.fissare.net/t/m1004z853612.xxx
> *Malware URL:* http://e.fissare.net/e/ii.xxx
> *Executable name:* C:\\WINDOWS\\PzoAnipK.xxx


Edited to kill links to people don't accidentally click on them.


----------



## inTempus

DScience said:


> That's amazing. I wish you had a Flickr so I could follow more of your work.


Thanks, glad you like it.

I do have a Flickr account but I never use it.  I don't want to pay for yet another image hosting site.    Since it limits my uploads pretty heavily I never bother keeping my port up to date there.


----------



## Tzatziki

inTempus said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not happy the images you posted have been flagged by my security software as malware. Reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sentinelz.net is a known malware domain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Date:* 2009-01-22 11:57:54.703
> *URL:* http://www.sentinelz.xxx
> *IFrame URL:* http://www.googleanalitics.net/__utb.xxx
> *Loader URL:* http://e.fissare.net/e/count.php?b=xxx
> *Loader URL:* http://e.fissare.net/t/m1004z853612.xxx
> *Malware URL:* http://e.fissare.net/e/ii.xxx
> *Executable name:* C:\\WINDOWS\\PzoAnipK.xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Edited to kill links to people don't accidentally click on them.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure where you get any of that; it is a server hosting domain, so it's possible that someone who purchased web space used it maliciously at some point.

I was planning to use it to host my portfolio when I finish it, could someone link the place that actually lists the site/reason for it being flagged as a malware domain so I can contact the webmaster about it?


----------



## inTempus

Tzatziki said:


> I'm not sure where you get any of that; it is a server hosting domain, so it's possible that someone who purchased web space used it maliciously at some point.
> 
> I was planning to use it to host my portfolio when I finish it, could someone link the place that actually lists the site/reason for it being flagged as a malware domain so I can contact the webmaster about it?


Try Googling "sentinelz.net malware" and see what you find.

Also, take note of the screen shot showing the security software flagging your images.  Unless you think that's faked for some reason, it's also a pretty good sign something is amiss, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## DennyCrane

A couple more Fall shots from yesterday in western NY.


----------



## Jantarek

OK few more for me, some foliage you might step on lol little tini mini  
Nikon D200 with VR 18-200 lens


----------



## DennyCrane

All nice, but the colors on #2 are phenomenal.


----------



## Jantarek

DennyCrane said:


> All nice, but the colors on #2 are phenomenal.


 

thank you  and like i said I almost steped on it lol


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt

You know it's Fall in Albuquerque by the size of the weeds!


----------



## icassell

It's getting cold here in Phoenix (alright, so 48 F at night isn't cold by some standards).  We don't have a great autumn (the one thing I miss out here), but some of the trees are showing the effects of the cooler weather.  This little guy is puffing himself up to stay warm.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

Wow, John, I really like that idea 

I'm also not usually a fan of frames, but it really works with this one.


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Wow, John, I really like that idea
> 
> I'm also not usually a fan of frames, but it really works with this one.


LOL, I had to do something to demarcate the edge of the image more with such a high key background.


----------



## Inst!nct

found a really nice flower amidst a sea of yellow also but camera had run out of battery 

C&C?


----------



## KalaMarie

Flowers are losing their petals - I didn't realize there could be such beauty in dead and dying flowers.


----------



## Hammster

DW and I were out for a hike this morning and I liked this vine growing up the side of the oak tree.


----------



## johngpt

Inst!nct said:


> found a really nice flower amidst a sea of yellow also but camera had run out of battery
> 
> C&C?


Some nice texture detail in there when I let the view be large. My default view is to shrink them down, but yours looks cool larger.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## KalaMarie

johngpt said:


>


 

Nice detail and light.  I like the white background too.


----------



## JoeDif

The color change around here has been kind of crappy this year.


----------



## johngpt

KalaMarie said:


> Nice detail and light.  I like the white background too.


Thank you. Shot on a lightbox used for viewing x-ray images. Before they went digital.


----------



## johngpt

JoeDif said:


> The color change around here has been kind of crappy this year.


Many folks, from all over the northern hemisphere have been saying that. Seems that the leaves in many areas have gone to brown or fallen quite early. Your image here is splendid.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Rekd

Couple fall pictures...











Oh, yeah. Here's some fall colors, taken with a 7D freehand last weekend during a scout hike... :thumbup:






and...


----------



## inTempus




----------



## camz

Some background fall foilage...


----------



## Dcrymes84




----------



## KalaMarie




----------



## johngpt

KalaMarie said:


>


I like how you treated the background.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dhrubajyoti

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.


----------



## KalaMarie

johngpt said:


> I like how you treated the background.


 
Thank you!


----------



## johngpt

Dhruba, beautiful shots. Nice to see the Pittsburgh area had a colourful Fall. And you've a marvelous eye for composition.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## ErectedGryphon




----------



## kundalini




----------



## icassell




----------



## kundalini




----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell

kundalini said:


>



Love it!


----------



## johngpt

Ian, kundalini, these are outstanding!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## DennyCrane

kundalini said:


>


I see what you did there.


----------



## kundalini

YES, they are carved pumpkins..... (last year......., but)​


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt




----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## johngpt

DennyCrane said:


>


Looks like Central Park, Manhattan.


----------



## lemondropdude




----------



## weekender




----------



## Amocholes




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous photos lemondrop, weekender, and amocholes. Our Fall here is over. Most trees are brown or have lost their foliage, but from back in October...


----------



## jensgt

and not really a great artistic shot or anything but cute..


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------

